# Do you volunteer??



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

If so, what do you do, why and how often?

If not, why?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I was an active fire and rescue vol member for 10 years .
I stopped when I left the area , was feeling too busy to give the time needed and was 10 years older.60 is a bit old to train and test for today's standards.
Fire and rescue is a young man's game

I was also burned out from seeing all the injuries and death on a daily basis .


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No. I don't have the energy or stamina to do things that have to be done here.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I sit on the board of our county Extension office. Not a huge time commitment, but I enjoy being involved with it especially the 4-H programs. I use to volunteer at a theraputic riding program before we moved. I'd love to do that again but there isn't a program anywhere near where I live.


----------



## ydderf (Dec 15, 2018)

I also am a burned out volunteer Fire Fighter. In 11 years I went to one structure fire, 35 or 40 grass fires, 3 major wild land fires, and 300 plus highway accidents many of which involved waiting for the coroner to arrive before we moved the body parts.

As ticndig stated fire fighting is a young mans game.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I volunteered on our Haz-Mat Team until I retired. I worked at our local Soup Kitchen that was sponsored through The Church that I attend. I am a Semi-Active Gideon member.

I have had to curtail all of my "Extra-Curricular" activities as my wife's health has taken a down turn. I can not leave her for an extended period of time. Her Doctor is working to get her health back in order but it is a "Time" thing.

I have enjoyed volunteering in the past but time marches on! Dsmythe


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I do not do hands on, but do help, the last thing was I donated 500 tents for the home less, I passed some out directly and then gave the rest to group that makes sure they are not naked and freezing.

If you have seen pictures in the paper of socal homeless living in tents, it was most likely one I gave them...….


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

Approx 20 yrs ago, I was a member of volunteer staff (grounds/maintenance) at the local 'safe shelter'. I completed all the required processes to become a volunteer. Long story short. . .about 3 yrs later I was called into the office by the vol supervisor. ."you were recently seen carrying a gun by a concerned employee of our agency". The 'sighting' occurred 2 days prior. . .while walking home carrying my shotgun (empty, action open, muzzle pointed in safe direction, after grouse hunting (with written landowner permission) at a friend's field. After an extensive conversation. . ."I will meeting with our director to discuss it and will get back to you". I was 'allowed' to continue volunteering and opted to resign after the vol recognition luncheon.
Today my 'volunteerism' consists of he;ping friend's/neighbors.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I do a lot of little things at our church, worked at two different second hand stores, served on the board of the local library and a nursing home, we organize the parade and do a couple of little duties for our towns summer celebration, take care of coupons for the library and we donate $$ to local charities. 
I think everyone should do what they can...maybe physical work, maybe donate goods or money, maybe pray for the situations. Everyone can do something.


----------



## Farmerjack41 (Jun 6, 2017)

A few years back volunteered at a small minimum security prison to implement a gardening program. These folks we most middle age and older, they loved every minute of it. A lot of vegetables were grown, then there was a problem, the food service department did not want to use the vegetables. Seems it took too much time to prepare them, much easier to buy ready to use items. Never understood, 90% of the kitchen help was free, inmates. Gave that years crop to a food bank.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I volunteer to drive veterans in parades in my restored Army Jeep. I already have six parades lined up for this summer.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I help with a Bible Study at the county jail one morning a week, when I can. The guys in the jail study really appreciate it, and they are a blessing to me as well.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> I volunteer to drive veterans in parades in my restored Army Jeep. I already have six parades lined up for this summer.


And The Smile on their Faces......Priceless! Dsmythe


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Volunteer firefighter for 10 years then bought a house and property and had 2 kids so I have no time anymore. I still volunteer and fund raisers but do run calls anymore way to busy


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife believes I volunteer to help her with everything she asks me to do.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

My main volunteer activity is with my town’s historic preservation group, The Lebanon Conservancy Foundation. I help manage the organization, run fundraisers and renovate/maintain historic structures. I put in some time almost every day doing Conservancy business, for a total of maybe 10 or 15 hours a week. I also am a long-time supporter and volunteer for the Arc of Appalachia preserve system and mostly help with clearing invasive plants on their lands. I try to get in three or four work days a year with the Arc.

Besides these two regular gigs, I work scattered days at the Ronald McDonald House (preparing and serving meals) and St. Aloysius Orphanage (building and grounds maintenance).


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I used to volunteer a lot but these days I am just plain exhausted trying to keep up with this Circus I call my family!


----------



## tracylee (Jun 29, 2013)

Don't volunteer because I don't leave home but once a week to ride into town with my husband but I never get out of the truck.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I used to volunteer more, but now I spend more time with a elderly aunt who lives in an retirement residence. When I'm there I often take her and a couple of her friends out for coffee and cake. They all have some memory problems and are eager to tell my the stories of their life every time we meet (sometimes this includes my aunt). They ask me the same questions weekly,and I generally give the same answers. Everyones happy. While they might forget asking or telling me the same thing week to week none of them forget that my visit involves coffee and cake.

In the past I volunteered reading magazine news articles that were recorded and distributed to visually impaired folks. Sometimes the articles were played on the radio, or tv on a community channel. Over time the program developed a large listener ship, and then, as often happens, politics got involved and the program became less about the listeners and more about other issues. sigh. Now there are numerous software packages people can use to read or listen to news articles as they appeared in the papers or magazines and I don't think the program exists anymore. 

When my aunt won't need me anymore and or I'm retired I would like to take up other volunteer work;I'm not sure what yet.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I volunteered in some capacity since I can remember: student tutor in high school/colleges; dance assistant teacher; max security womens prison for over ten years; firefighter; soup kitchens; so much more. Once I got sick, I had to curtail outside things.
I now volunteer online for a variety of different advocacy organizations, mostly centered around chronic illness and service dogs, in many capacities, as I am able.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

alida said:


> I used to volunteer more, but now I spend more time with a elderly aunt who lives in an retirement residence. When I'm there I often take her and a couple of her friends out for coffee and cake. They all have some memory problems and are eager to tell my the stories of their life every time we meet (sometimes this includes my aunt). They ask me the same questions weekly,and I generally give the same answers. Everyones happy. While they might forget asking or telling me the same thing week to week none of them forget that my visit involves coffee and cake.
> 
> In the past I volunteered reading magazine news articles that were recorded and distributed to visually impaired folks. Sometimes the articles were played on the radio, or tv on a community channel. Over time the program developed a large listener ship, and then, as often happens, politics got involved and the program became less about the listeners and more about other issues. sigh. Now there are numerous software packages people can use to read or listen to news articles as they appeared in the papers or magazines and I don't think the program exists anymore.
> 
> When my aunt won't need me anymore and or I'm retired I would like to take up other volunteer work;I'm not sure what yet.



Alida;
I would be willing to BET that those Ladies really think you are an ANGEL! Is that Angel Food Cake you serve? Dsmythe


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I volunteer at my local library; the nearest branch has a self-service bookstore and I, and lots of other dedicated people, maintain it and also sort donations; some go to that bookstore, others go to thrift stores, and still others are sent to a reseller or listed on our Amazon account if they're rare and/or valuable enough. Last fall, I drove a carload of things that weren't suitable for any of the above to an auctioneer 100 miles away, along with some things of my own. 

I also serve once a month at a soup kitchen with a group from my church. It's been a very humbling experience the last two times, because one of the clients is a guy I knew from another activity, and if he could end up there, anyone could.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> My wife believes I volunteer to help her with everything she asks me to do.


That is what my mother and GF think.

No I don't volunteer for anything other than moderating a few boards here at night as I surf the site. My days are too full of taking care of chores on my place, being my mother and GF's slave labor and doing my other real world activities or napping to catch up on all the sleep I lost working 24/7 call.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

dsmythe said:


> Alida;
> I would be willing to BET that those Ladies really think you are an ANGEL! Is that Angel Food Cake you serve? Dsmythe


That's so kind of you! My aunt is very dear to me and I enjoy spending time with her.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

For most of our life our charitable donation has been us - our time and labour through volunteering. We just did not have money to donate. Things changed when our incomes increased quite dramatically with age and also when I became ill. Over the past 12 years or so money donations have been our contribution. 

With retirement we will not be making any more money donations. We will try to volunteer our time and labour. We will make sure that there will be donations in our wills to be given to our favourite charities - if there is any money left over. Our main goal is not to be a burden or dependent on anyone or our society during our retirement so keeping all our money for us is actually a way to prevent becoming a recipient instead of a donor leaving the help for those who really need it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I am a serial volunteer. I mostly serve on boards that support the arts and organizations that provide low-to-moderate income housing. I also serve as an advisor to a few that focus on homelessness, community development and workforce development. All of my volunteer activities tie into my professional work, so the lines are sometimes blurred.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

ticndig said:


> I was an active fire and rescue vol member for 10 years .
> I stopped when I left the area , was feeling too busy to give the time needed and was 10 years older.60 is a bit old to train and test for today's standards.
> Fire and rescue is a young man's game
> 
> I was also burned out from seeing all the injuries and death on a daily basis .


I volunteer at couple nursing homes. Do a bit of book will in the office and siting with old folks. about 20 hours per week. About 8-10 hours just on Sunday when they need the help the most.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Our friend has just had on one of his pygmy goats trained and certified to visit nursing homes, hospitals, senior centers and schools. I would love to be able to go with him but cannot so instead I buy bags of apples which he cuts up as treats for the goat and also so some can feed her.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

When I was able I used to volunteer my labor to various folks in need of carpentry work. These days the best I can do is donate some cash toward materials. I also donate some time here on HT keeping the board running smoothly. My years of experience in the cat herding business is invaluable!


----------

